# Kawaii-A Baby Fish Tail



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey guys! Some of you may remember me, I used to be on here a lot c:. I stopped a while ago and just kind of kept my part of the hobby to myself. I got a baby betta from Petco last month, and from a few threads on here, I saw that not many seem to survive.

So I kept Kawaii to myself before posting about him/her. But it's the beginning of month 2, October, even though I got Kawaii in mid September, I've decided to start a journal where I give updates and post update pictures monthly.

Month 1 Picture 1-









Month 1 Picture 2-









Month 1 Picture 3-









Month 2 Picture 1-









Month 2 Picture 2-










I keep calling Kawaii a she, although I kind of think it could be a male VT. I can't wait to find out. From the pictures she/he looks yellow, but she actually has a blue outline that's hard to get a picture of. The blue was the reason I bought him/her actually.

What are your thoughts? xD Boy or girl?

Kawaii currently lives in a 0.5 Betta Bowl because I don't have anything else right now, but once he/she gets bigger and older, I will move her/him to my divided 10 gallon, where she/he will have 3 gallons of water.

I feed him/her a small Omega One pellet, not every day of course, too tiny. Also his/her water is on well water that does not require conditioner, but I do put Prime in there to keep the water safe.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Tried feeding Kawaii a bloodworm xD Didn't see it. I'll wait when he/she gets older. Every time I take a close look, I think male, but I just can't stop thinking of it as a she.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice to see you back! Hope your baby does great.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yay you remember me! xD Thanks.

Kawaii's still doing fine, looked a little bit clamped after school today, but she/he was probably just exploring as usual.

Yesterday after the water change I made eye contact with Kawaii at the surface and it was like a connection ;u;. It's amazing to think that I've been there since Kawaii was an infant, and I'll be there when she/he's on her/his deathbed;-;.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a lot of suspicion Kawaii is a female, I'm hoping for a male but I still love her either way xD. She seems to be unafraid, I poke the plastic [dun worry I was just playing around] and she just stared at me. I guess that's a good thing? xD


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry guys, haven't been on too much. I feel separated from the forum for some reason :/. Kawaii is 3 months today! Yeyyy! I celebrated with his/her first bloodworm, Kawaii enjoyed it<3. Posting pics soon.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I put Kawaii under a light, and she/he's gained blue! So gorgeous now, but still has a lot of growing to do. I really hope it's a male, but I'm having trouble guessing right now xD. I thiiiiiiiiiiiink it may be a female though, I've never been wrong with guessing baby genders actually, but this one is hard. I'm going with female though.

Month 3.1









Month 3.2


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

What bright, pretty colors! And looking very healthy.  I also have Petco babies, two actually, that I got in mid October. It's so fun seeing them grow!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you, and yes! So far it's been fun xD. It's my first one so I'm really happy about how it's turning out so far.

I fed him/her a pellet today, and he/she was able to eat the whole thing finally xD. I'm thinking of getting one more baby, since I have one more slot for when it's an adult, and more containers, but I'll try to contain myself xD.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yey everyone! Kawaii gets bluer and bluer by the day, she/he's recently been able to eat an entire Omega One pellet with hardly any effort. Soon I'll bump up it's diet to two pellets. Kawaii gets stronger and stronger by the day and in a few months will even be bumped up a few gallons in tank size. Can't wait for what's to come.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I remember You Bailmint! 

Subscribing! Can't wait to see how he/she Turns out! Love the blue!!!! XD


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Such a cutie!


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

Awww great news! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yey glad to be remembered xD. New pics in a few weeks xD, my phone suuucks with pics.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey guys, I went somewhere for the weekend [I was forced by parents :c] and my dad turned off the heat. I came home and many of my fish were dead because the heaters just couldn't keep up, sadly Kawaii is dead as well ;-;.


----------

